
If Trump bans WeChat, people in China could ditch iPhones in droves - woldemariam
https://www.scmp.com/abacus/tech/article/3096721/if-trump-bans-apple-offering-wechat-people-china-could-ditch-iphones
======
simonblack
That's called 'The Law of Unintended Consequences'.

Economies are so intertwined these days, that interference in one place means
you get disadvantaged in another.

Best to keep your hands off things. "If it ain't broken, don't fix it".

